# Balsamic Vinagar



## franco61365 (Jul 3, 2007)

Has anyone ever used a Balsamic Vinagar based spray or marinade on meat being smoked?, I love vinagar and the flavor it gives food, I also have red wine vinagar that I would like to try

any help is welcome, As I am a NEWBIE, to the group and to smoking meat!

Frank


----------



## brennan (Jul 3, 2007)

Balsamic syrup makes a great sauce for pork.  just reduce some balsamic vinegar by half and there ya go...just don't do it too fast or it will be bitter and not sweet.  Just bring it to a simmer in a saucepan then reduce heat til you get just a few bubbles breaking the surface.  then just let it reduce.

As far as sprays or marinades go, the first thing that comes to mind is mediterranean.  other then that I can't think of much.  Just slap something together and i'm sure it'll be great.


----------



## gypsyseagod (Jul 3, 2007)

i use balsamic & worch w/ fiesta spices on all meats for cooking- it is the best


----------



## brennan (Jul 3, 2007)

hmm...define these fiesta spices


----------



## gypsyseagod (Jul 3, 2007)

ribeyes w/ balsamic & worch, bolner's fajita spice & uncle chris' steak season www.fiesta.com  w/ smoked garlic or garlic pwdr. over night & bring to room temp fer an hour over a mesquite grill.sear & smoke flipping for 45 mins(over the smoke).


----------



## gypsyseagod (Jul 3, 2007)

there's the link


----------

